# 12 days post placement



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

We are 12 days pst placement and it is everything i have dreamed of and more.
  It is true when people say there is a child out there for everyone. Inam glad it took nearly 3 years and we stuck to our guns with age and gender as K brings us so much joy.
His bedtime routine is excellent , 7.30 bed , he wakes netween midnight and 1am for a bottle then sleeps until 7am. 
  He is always smiling even when i wake him from his nap. 
  Everyday he makes us laugh and i love being a mummy.  
  He has settled in amazingly, his FC jave to do a follow up visit a week post placement and i felt bad as he wouldnt go to them. He cried and clung on to me. His FC have done a fantastic job with his attachement and now we can look forward to christmas as a family of 3.

Merry Christmas everyone and those still waiting hope 2016 is your time. 

Sarah x


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Congratulations sass. Hoping to be in the same place in a few weeks time! Xxxx


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

So pleased for you Sarah, sounds like things have gone really well.

We feel the same about our LO. She is everything we dreamed of and more.

Our BC adores her and I have only seen a couple of minor jealousy issues. Probably due to the large age gap she is handling things really well.

Have a lovely Christmas. 

X


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Loopylou41- so glad things are going well for you also - onwards and upwards


----------



## Lous mummy (Jun 16, 2014)

Sarah, this is so good to read! it makes me really excited for what is to come in January x


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Thrilled for you. That was our experience 2 years ago and it's just as magical now x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations. That's so heart warming to read ❤


----------

